# Chiang Mai taxi service



## jojoxxr (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be visiting Chiang Mai next week for the first time and was wondering what and how the services work? Are they similar to Bangkok cabbies?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

not the same. no meter taxis or m/cycle taxis. the one exception is the taxi service from the airport for arriving passengers. otherwise tourists are basically limited to tuk tuk or songthaew


----------



## jojoxxr (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

I am not familiar with Bangkok transportation. Here in Chiangmai there is a public transportation system. There are Songthaews which service from the moat area out the main arteries on a regular basis, they have a route. There are also Songthaews within the moat area which are used to transport people within the general moat area. They will stop and pick up people and drop people off around the moat area. When you flag them down, you tell them where you're going and they will get you there, but they will pick up others and drop off others on their way to your destination. There are certain areas where they will make regular stops, but you have to live here a while to find where those are. They used to charge 20 baht for this service.

Other Songthaews you can rent to take you or a group somewhere for a negotiated price. I've used them mostly for picking up furniture, supplies or something I needed but were too big to carry on my motorbike. They are also great for taking six or seven people to an event or destination. 

The other option, as cnx said, is tuk tuks. Cheap, but I don't find them very comfortable. Great for short trips within the Chiangmai area. Room for 2 adult people, but trying to squeeze more then that in is a difficult ride. You will find them most anywhere. Flag them down and negotiate a price. Not much protection from the rain, so if you plan on using them, check the sky.


----------

